# bypass factory security



## 64cent (Jul 11, 2005)

does anyone know how to bypass the factory security system in a 1993-1997 nissan altima.


----------



## Speeddemon67 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Factory security system sucks*



64cent said:


> does anyone know how to bypass the factory security system in a 1993-1997 nissan altima.


I would like to know this as well. I have had two instances where the car will not turn over or anything. but the electrical stuff still works. i have a 95 GLE


----------

